# Wassersäule 3000 hält das dicht?



## dertiger (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich besitze eine Vaude Dundde Zip, aber das ist eine Windjacke nun habe ich die Protective Regenjacke Victoria gerade da und überlege mir die zu kaufen.

Wassersäule ist 3000

Habe da keine Erfahrungen mit Jacken, aber andere haben Wassersäulen von 10000, z.B. die Debar Jacke.

Kann ich die Victoria mit 3000 Wassersäule getrost kaufen, hält die 3 Stunden Dauerregen stand?


----------



## polo (9. Juli 2007)

dicht fängt ja offiziell bei bei 1500 oder so an. ich weiß nicht, wie aussagekräftig die reinen zahlen sind - klassischer schwachpunkt sind die nähte -, aber teurere membrane gehen locker über 30.000...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (9. Juli 2007)

3000 ist imho unterer Standart und fällt schon eher unter den Bereich Wasserabweisend. Ich glaube eine Jacke die 3 Stunden Dauerregen aushält kriegste damit nicht.


----------



## tutterchen (9. Juli 2007)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> 3000 ist imho unterer Standart und fällt schon eher unter den Bereich Wasserabweisend. Ich glaube eine Jacke die 3 Stunden Dauerregen aushält kriegste damit nicht.



dafür hält ne jacke die 3h absolut wasserdicht ist auch gut den schweiß drin. also nass von innen oder außen ?!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (9. Juli 2007)

Ja des mit dem wasserdicht is so ne Sach! Meine Goretex Paclite wurde mir vom Verkäufer als perfekte Radljacke empfohlen. 1 Jahr nach dem Kauf hab ich gelesen dass man mit der keinen Rucksack tragen darf weil sonst die Beschichtung abgeht! so´ne scheese...


----------



## dertiger (9. Juli 2007)

Weiß nicht ob es dann nicht gleich eine dichtere Jacke werden soll.
Wie ist es eigentlich mit Jacken vom Wintersport. Habe da noch eine Snowboardjacke. Kenne da zwar nicht die Wassersäule aber sollten die nicht auch wasserdicht sein?


----------



## polo (9. Juli 2007)

das ist deine jacke. d.h. du müßtest wissen, wie dicht die ist.
nochmal: wassersäule ist kein schlechter indikator, aber bei weitem nicht alles. nähte habe ich genannt, dazu kommt verschleiß, dann sollte die jacke regelmäßig neu imprägniert werden...


----------



## pEju (9. Juli 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> dafür hält ne jacke die 3h absolut wasserdicht ist auch gut den schweiß drin. also nass von innen oder außen ?!


soll ja sowas geben, dass sich atmungsaktiv nennt...


----------



## tutterchen (10. Juli 2007)

ich kenne keine jacke die richtig wasserdicht ist und so atmungsaktiv wäre, daß sie beide fälle optimal abdeckt.


----------



## SteVe7 (10. Juli 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> ich kenne keine jacke die richtig wasserdicht ist und so atmungsaktiv wäre, daß sie beide fälle optimal abdeckt.



so eine Jacke gibt es noch nicht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2007)

Ich habe eine normale Jacke mit 3000mm Wassersäule. Die ist bei stärkerem Regen nach allerspätestens ner Stunde durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (11. Juli 2007)

SteVe7 schrieb:


> so eine Jacke gibt es noch nicht!



mein post bezog sich auf den einwand von norcofox der auf atmungsaktivität im bezug auf wasserdichte regenjacken hinwies.

noch einmal: die jacke die richtig wasserdicht ist, ist in jedem falle nicht so atmungsaktiv als das man die körperfeuchte nicht merken würde. andererseits kenne ich auch keine atmungsaktive jacke die den träger einen dauerregen unbeschadet überstehen lässt. es gibt jacken die das eine _oder_ das andere gut können, die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt es, auch wenn es die industrie gerne so propagiert, bislang nicht.


----------



## polo (11. Juli 2007)

aber es gibt welche, die besser rankommen als andere.


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2007)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Ja des mit dem wasserdicht is so ne Sach! Meine Goretex Paclite wurde mir vom Verkäufer als perfekte Radljacke empfohlen. 1 Jahr nach dem Kauf hab ich gelesen dass man mit der keinen Rucksack tragen darf weil sonst die Beschichtung abgeht! so´ne scheese...



wo hast du das gelesen. mein paclite ist nach fast 2 jahren nutzung nach wie vor absolut dicht und ich trage immer einen rucksack. abnutzungserscheinungen kann ich keine feststellen (im gegensatz zur nortface ama dablam  DIE ist definitiv rucksack ungeeignet) 

im übrigen hat polo recht: bei den meisten jacken scheitert's an den nähten und reißverschlüssen - weniger am material.


----------



## Jocki (11. Juli 2007)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Ja des mit dem wasserdicht is so ne Sach! Meine Goretex Paclite wurde mir vom Verkäufer als perfekte Radljacke empfohlen. 1 Jahr nach dem Kauf hab ich gelesen dass man mit der keinen Rucksack tragen darf weil sonst die Beschichtung abgeht! so´ne scheese...



Paclite ist keine Beschichtung sondern eine Membranfolie die innen mit dem Trägermaterial verbunden ist. Durch andauernde Druck- und Scheuerbelastung kann sich die Membran durchreiben. Dein 5 Kilo Rucksack macht da noch nicht so viel aus, aber ab ca. 10 kg Aufwärts läßt die Jacke auf Dauer Federn.

Paclite (der Name sagts ja schon) wurde ja auch dazu erfunden um die meiste Zeit im Rucksack getragen zu werden- und funktioniert als absoluter Minimalwetterschutz.


Für den Dauergebrauch eignet sich anderes besser.

Neben der Wasserdichtigkeit des Materials, ist der Einsatzbereich, die Schnittform (wo rinnt Wasser rein), sitzt die Kapuze, kann man ne Isolationsschicht drunterziehen, ziehen die Ärmelbündchen Wasser (imprägnierung), halten die Reissverschlüsse dicht, kann man das Ding belüften usw. auch noch ne Rolle.

Ski- und Snowboardbekleidung ist meist nicht wirklich wasserdicht (schnee ist ja nicht flüssig), außerdem zum Radfahren zu weit geschnitten.

the north face prophecy jacket, Mountain Hardwear Epic Jacket, vaude (nur die mit eventmembran((sehr atmungsaktiv), sind bezahlbare und gute Bergjacken die man auch mal zum Biken hernehmen kann.


----------



## Wolfcry (11. Juli 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> mein post bezog sich auf den einwand von norcofox der auf atmungsaktivität im bezug auf wasserdichte regenjacken hinwies.
> 
> noch einmal: die jacke die richtig wasserdicht ist, ist in jedem falle nicht so atmungsaktiv als das man die körperfeuchte nicht merken würde. andererseits kenne ich auch keine atmungsaktive jacke die den träger einen dauerregen unbeschadet überstehen lässt. es gibt jacken die das eine _oder_ das andere gut können, die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt es, auch wenn es die industrie gerne so propagiert, bislang nicht.



Genauso ist es!
Ich kann den dummen Spruch nicht mehr hören: "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung." Fakt ist, es gibt keine Jacke die wasserdicht und dabei so atmungsaktiv ist, dass der Schweiß der bei mittlerer körperlicher Anstrengung entsteht zuverlässig abtransportiert wird. Von hoher Intensität will ich gar nicht erst reden.

Ich besitze wasserdichte Jacken von Gore und Pearl Izumi, damit bleibt man absolut trocken, wenn man im Regen spazieren geht. Aber auf dem Rad ist man nach 30 Minuten naß vom eigenen Schweiß. Eine wasserdichte Jacke besitzt nur den Bruchteil des Dampfdurchlasses eines normalen Trikots. Und noch ein Aspekt der gern von den Herstellern von Klima-Membranen verschwiegen wird. Im Regen liegt die Luftfeuchtigkeit zwischen 95 und 100%. Sie ist also nahezu oder völlig gesättigt und kann nur noch wenig oder gar keine Feuchtigkeit mehr aufnehmen. Wo bitte soll da die Feuchtigkeit vom Schweiß hin verdunsten???


----------



## Wolfcry (11. Juli 2007)

Hab noch was vergessen. Die wasserdichte Membran ist nur hauchdünn und würde durch mechanische Einwirkungen (zB. scheuern) sofort zerstört. Sie befindet sich daher zwischen dem Oberstoff (Äußeres der Jacke) und einer Schicht die die Jackeninnenseite bildet. Da nur die Membran wasserdicht ist, wird die Jackenaußenseite mit der Zeit völlig durchnässt. Es bildet sich ein Wasserfilm auf der Jacke die damit die Atmungsaktivität einer Plastiktüte hat, nämlich gleich null. Durch imprägnieren mit einem fluorhaltigen (stark wasserabstoßendem) Spray kann man die Bildung dieses Wasserfilms zwar rauszögern, aber bei Dauerregen ist es damit nach gut einer Stunde auch wieder vorbei. Ich habe auch schon spezielle Waschmittel für Regenjacken ausprobiert, bei denen Inhaltsstoffe nach dem Waschen durch Bügeln aktiviert werden und die Jacke imprägnieren sollen. Alles nicht das Wahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

